# Tights over bib shorts?



## hoppym27 (6 Nov 2017)

Can I wear running tights over my bib shorts. I already have leg warmers but I'm thinking of keeping my posterior that bit warmer in the winter months.


----------



## vickster (6 Nov 2017)

Yes, much better than under


----------



## vickster (6 Nov 2017)

To add, it's good to have some reflectives on your legs, ankles, feet when cycling in the dark to stand you out as a cyclist to other other road users (distinctive leg movements). I often wear Altura winter cruisers over cycling shorts or padded tights when it's colder than 5 deg


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2017)

+1 for the 'winter cruisers'.


----------



## Dan B (6 Nov 2017)

Try it and see. Only downside I find is that running tights often aren't very long in the back and tend to slide down when worn over Lycra. But that probably depends on the particular garments involved


----------



## cyberknight (6 Nov 2017)

Yes I have unpadded bib tights over bib shorts in winter,I found running tights ok but back got a bit cold.


----------



## wisdom (6 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> To add, it's good to have some reflectives on your legs, ankles, feet when cycling in the dark to stand you out as a cyclist to other other road users (distinctive leg movements). I often wear Altura winter cruisers over cycling shorts or padded tights when it's colder than 5 deg


Exactly the same for me winter cruisers over padded shorts.


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Nov 2017)

Spotted two riders still in shorts yesterday, going very fast, obviously to avoid getting cold...................


----------



## T4tomo (7 Nov 2017)

you want roubaix / thermal lined tights, like the W cruisers mentioned, not running tights. keep you toasty. I'm still on shorts and knee warmers, but the switch is coming, Sunday morning was a bit nippy on the thighs and nether regions


----------



## kingrollo (7 Nov 2017)

Yes I do this.
I find sometime I overheat if full winter bibs. So I have a pair of thin over tights that are fine for just taking the edge of the cold. They do slip down , and get all wrinkled so I look like nora batty ! - but for cold - but not icy cold , they are good.


----------



## hoppym27 (7 Nov 2017)

Thanks everyone, I'll give it a try and if its not right I'll invest in some bib tights or those winter cruisers


----------



## Domus (25 Nov 2017)

Bib shorts with Ron Hill Tracksters over the top. Cheap as chips.


----------



## Julia9054 (25 Nov 2017)

Ron Hills are nice and long in the back too. Great on the bike - when I get off, I look like Max Wall!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2017)

Domus said:


> Bib shorts with Ron Hill Tracksters over the top. Cheap as chips.





Julia9054 said:


> Ron Hills are nice and long in the back too. Great on the bike - when I get off, I look like Max Wall!


I have Ron Hills and a pair of warm cycling tights which don't have a pad. I wear bibshorts or padded undershorts under whichever I am wearing on chilly rides. The tights are a bit too warm above 12 degrees and the Ron Hills not quite warm enough below 8 degrees. Between 8 and 12 degrees, either choice suits me.


----------



## Ian H (25 Nov 2017)

I have padded bib-tights for use on their own. I have two—one thick, one thin—unpadded bib tights for use over shorts. The thin ones are ragged round the buttocks, but it doesn't affect their function.


----------



## iateyoubutler (25 Nov 2017)

I`m wearing bib tights at the moment with shorts over them, only because the bib tights are knackered and have holes in them!!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> I`m wearing bib tights at the moment with shorts over them, only because the bib tights are knackered and have holes in them!!


I do it the other way round - worn-out bibshorts are kept for under-bibtights (and turbo trainer) duties.


----------



## iateyoubutler (25 Nov 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I do it the other way round - worn-out bibshorts are kept for under-bibtights (and turbo trainer) duties.


Ha, same way of thinking, six of one, half a dozen the other, LOL!


----------



## Jason (26 Nov 2017)

Domus said:


> Bib shorts with Ron Hill Tracksters over the top. Cheap as chips.



^This works really well for me,and keeps my marriage kit concealed!


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Dec 2017)

Bib tights and leg warmers for me..


----------



## alicat (25 Dec 2017)

> The thin ones are ragged round the buttocks, but it doesn't affect their function



Remind me not to cycle behind you....


----------



## Sunny Portrush (29 Dec 2017)

Nora Batty and Max Wall mentioned in the thread - young folk, you will have to google how many medals they won


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I do it the other way round - worn-out bibshorts are kept for under-bibtights (and turbo trainer) duties.



I do the same although some of the shorts are getting past that now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2017)

Back in shorts today and getting warmer over the weekend


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Back in shorts today and getting warmer over the weekend


I'm becoming much less tolerant to the cold as I get older and am losing my insulating blubber! (Not that my cold-sensitive knees, hands and feet were ever that fat ... ) I don't like bare arms below about 13° C or bare legs below 10°, and I prefer temperatures in the range 15-25°.


----------



## Cycleops (30 Dec 2017)

The only downside I can think of is it might be a bit of performance if you get caught short.


----------



## Trigger369 (26 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I'm becoming much less tolerant to the cold as I get older and am losing my insulating blubber! (Not that my cold-sensitive knees, hands and feet were ever that fat ... ) I don't like bare arms below about 13° C or bare legs below 10°, and I prefer temperatures in the range 15-25°.


Same here . Went out in a ride here in northern Ireland yesterday . First nice day of the year here . Shorts ,long sleve baselaer, and jearsy. My god I was freezing even tho I was hammering . Came home and orderd leg warmers and a gilet . It' all about comfort now


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2018)

Trigger369 said:


> Same here . Went out in a ride here in northern Ireland yesterday . First nice day of the year here . Shorts ,long sleve baselaer, and jearsy. My god I was freezing even tho I was hammering . Came home and orderd leg warmers and a gilet . It' all about comfort now


I saw a young man walking round the local shops in shorts and a t-shirt during the recent cold snap when the air temperature was -1 but with the bitter east wind chill it felt more like -8 to -10. His arms and legs were incredibly red so his body was clearly working overtime to keep him from freezing solid, but I don't understand why people put themselves through that. I know that some folk feel the cold less than others, but that was ridiculous!


----------



## raleighnut (26 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> The coolest and most stylish look is tights under baggy shorts. Preferably black tights and light coloured shorts.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> The coolest and most stylish look is tights under baggy shorts. Preferably black tights and light coloured shorts.




Seen more regularly then one would imagine.


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Mar 2018)

Cycleops said:


> The only downside I can think of is it might be a bit of performance if you get caught short.



Yes, I agree, you'll need a bit of practice at home before going out on a ride.


----------

